# What was your first album?



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well I searched through the top 3 pages of search and couldn't see it so here it is?

What was the first album you ever bought?

Mine was the McDonald's Elton John compilation when they were selling tapes in the 90's as part of some promotion or other. I will never forget how in love 8-10 year old me was with crocodile rock and madman. That was a great cassette.

I think, if memory serves me right, my second album was "...and justice for all" seeing as I dubbed rheblack album from one of my fathers students and stole puppets from my buddies basement (also a dub). Apparently lots changed in 6 years or so 

What ya got folks. Not your favorite, not your familiar, let's hear firsts.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First one I bought myself was the Johnny Winter And Live album way back in '71.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CCR - Cosmos Factory


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

First album I ever bought. Rolling Stones, "Decembers Children".


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Your answers are all better than mine


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

The Who's classic epic, 1971's "Who's Next".


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

*"Oh no, I brought it to the end of the song and we didn't get a chance to jam! Oh no, here we go! "








*


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The Beatles Red album (1962-1966 compilation). That would have been in '74 I think.

I'd bought some singles before that, but this was the first album


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> The Who's classic epic, 1971's "Who's Next".


Not sure why I remember this, but I picked up Who's Next and Queen's A Night at the Opera at the same time on a family trip to Ottawa - this would have been in '75


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

First one I bought myself…Meatloaf Bat Out Of Hell.

The first one I remember listening to… some K-Tel mixed album. I recall it had A Boy Named Sue and Don’t Leave Your Chewing Gum On The Bedpost Over Night on it.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Meet The Beatles, but not in '64. A reissue in the mid-70s.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Our Lady Peace - Clumsy

Still like it to this day!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Never mind the bollocks, here's the Sex Pistols. CLASSIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not completely certain, maybe The Rolling Stones‘, Get Yer Ya-Ya’s Out, maybe Led Zeppelin 1. Before those all I had were mix tapes for my 7” reel-to-reel of blues rock and British Invasion stuff.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

RHPS yes they had an album.... 1970


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

The first record ever bought myself was a 45! 

The Who's "Pinball Wizard"


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul Revere & the Raiders - Kicks

don't hate me

Meanwhile my brother was playing Gary Lewis & the Playboys - This Diamond Ring


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> First one I bought myself…Meatloaf Bat Out Of Hell.


Yup. ( I think... possibly The Best of BTO, but I'm 72% certain that it was Bat Out of Hell.) I certainly wore it out. Rounding out the first four were Foreigner's Double Vision and Supertramp's Breakfast In America - which was given to me and not something I would have bought for myself, though in retrospect, it was probably the best album of the lot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Marine Corps Band when I was in grade 6 or 7.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@oldjoat If that's what I am thinking, wasn't that mid to late 70s ?? Such an amazing album written by one man.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The Royal Guardsmen: Snoopy versus the Red Baron


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> First one I bought myself was the Johnny Winter And Live album way back in '71.


I wore out two copies of that.


----------



## Pilottt89 (Nov 17, 2018)

Deep Purple Machine Head


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

Jan and Dean - Surf City. I still have it. Over 50 years later.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I wore out two copies of that.


I spent a whole afternoon listening to this album with a bunch of friends inside this small booth where you can try records. We bought one each. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> The Royal Guardsmen: Snoopy versus the Red Baron


Um, I hope you were younger than 15 at the time.

I think mine was Beatles VI, though it could have been Dave Clark Five's Glad All Over. Both were presents. Can't recall which arrived first.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I rode my bike down to zehrs at 7 years old to go buy Soundgarden - down on the upside, my brother was with me and bought nirvana - the muddy banks of the wishkah. After going through many phases of music style preferences over the years I circled right back to 90s grunge as my go to


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I would like to take this opportunity to say.... I am now ashamed. These are such better options than McDonald's promotional material lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Sneaky said:


>


My sister had this. Remember it well.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

This used to be one on my first date question conversation starters. The _best_ answer I ever got was "The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed ......... on 8 track!" I don't remember the girl, but I still love the answer. 

The first records I bought with my own saved up allowance and birthday/chrismas money were:

Brownsville Station - Smokin' in the Boys Room
The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour 

There were many records received as gifts before those 2, but they were first.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Um, I hope you were younger than 15 at the time.


No, I was 23. Why?


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

First Single ' My Generation' The Who

First Album 'With The Beatles'


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


>


Some great tunes on that album. I remember sitting by the radio trying to play along with "Kicks". And "Steppin Out" was very much early punk. Ah. Mondrian mini-skirts and Paul behind the Vox Continental.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Grand Funk Live, early 1971 bought it at Music World in Fairview Mall. 








Mark Says Alright!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

First album give to me was this. (Thanks Grandma, cool lady she was)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

First I bought was this.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

AC/DC Back in Black in 1980. Prior to that, my album collection was made up of albums from the 50’s and 60’s that my Dad had as a teenager.


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Embarrassingly, it was the soundtrack from Xanadu!

The first big concert that I attended was Michael Jackson following the _Thriller_ album. It was the _Victory_ Tour.








Don't worry about me, though. It was not long before I discovered Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

The first album I was given was Freddie Fender by my Granddad.

The first album was a K-tel Greatest Hits, it featured a War song, Uga chaca Uga chaca Uga chaca, I can’t quit this feeling, deep inside of me etc.

it was grade three, about 1973.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Scottone said:


> The Beatles Red album (1962-1966 compilation). That would have been in '74 I think.
> 
> I'd bought some singles before that, but this was the first album


My first eight track as a Xmas gift was that album around the same time ‘74.

I can’t remember the first album I purchased but very likely a Kiss album around ‘78.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> First one I bought myself…Meatloaf Bat Out Of Hell.
> 
> The first one I remember listening to… some K-Tel mixed album. I recall it had A Boy Named Sue and Don’t Leave Your Chewing Gum On The Bedpost Over Night on it.


my first LP was Bat out of Hell but bought by my parents….Still haven’t figured out my first purchase.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Nazareth - Close Enough for Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

My first album. I think it was in 1986. Cassette version.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I was 10 years old and just started to take guitar lessons from my 19 year old cousin. One mid-summer day in 1970 after my lesson she took me on my first record buying experience to the 'Sam The Record Man' franchise in Windsor, Ontario. I remember following her around the store like a puppy dog while she filed through the racks of records. About an hour into it she picked out two of the same record and handed me one while saying, " I think you'll like what's on this record".








She was right,... thank's cuzz.

Here's Bobbi and Nick Ercoline today who were shown on the album cover. They married two years after Woodstock and still together today after 52 years.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had been given tapes & LP's as gifts... Goofy Greats, some Kid's Christmas thing... But the first one I bought, with my money was the *Police- Synchronicity.* 

It would have (had to have been 1984). So I guess I was turning 11. I saw my sister come in the house with what had to be an LP under her arm as she rushed upstairs. Synchronicity had come out in 83 (June) and I had been coveting it for a while. I thought that's what I would be opening up in a few days. Turned out, Michael Jackson's "Thriller" was the LP she thought I wanted. Miss! 
I had been given some cash by some aged relative so the first chance I got, I bought the cassette tape of Synchronicity. 

(Next one would have been VH's 1984! I bought that on vinyl, and I still have it!)


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Beethoven's 6th Symphony (I think I was about 12 or so, bought it at a grocery store (one of those deals, where you buy so much in groceries and get the album for 99 cents).


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I had a few hand me down cassette's from older friends and my brother ( a Gordeon Lightfoot cassette) for my craig power play cassette deck ( 25 huge watts!). It was the most expensive piece of equipment I had bought other then the 1967 volkswagon beatle ( $900) I mounted it into.
My first purchase was "toys in the attic " aerosmith, favorite track was the opening track "sweet emotions"


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Canned Wheat... The Guess Who


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Green Day's 'Dookie' on cassette


----------



## JeffCC (Oct 18, 2021)

First album owned was Wings Greatest Hits but first bought myself was Anvil’s Metal on Metal. Still have it too. A bit heavy for a 13 year old but mom let me get it. Thanks mom.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had soooooooooo many cassettes. God I wish I had bought those on vinyl! Even half!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Verne said:


> wasn't that mid to late 70s ?? Such an amazing album written by one man.


right you are ! ( missed the "s" on 1970)

right on the show too.... wrote directed starred danced etc ... huge talent.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

When I was young and used to babysit, I'd listen to that album while babysitting, but I got asked not to play it anymore after some of the kids were singing "Sweet transvestite" while the parents were home. HAHAHA Start them young!!!


----------



## Tom T (May 3, 2016)

Deep Purple - ‘Machine Head’.


----------



## Tom T (May 3, 2016)

m7flat5 said:


> Embarrassingly, it was the soundtrack from Xanadu!
> 
> The first big concert that I attended was Michael Jackson following the _Thriller_ album. It was the _Victory_ Tour.
> 
> ...


There are no embarrassing first records!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Other than some K-tel gift compilation albums 
Guess Who - Live at the Paramount.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Tom T said:


> There are no embarrassing first records!


You sure about that??


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> You sure about that??
> View attachment 408416


I am proud of you for being able to share this with us, sometimes it is hard to admit the truth


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Brunz said:


> I am proud of you for being able to share this with us, sometimes it is hard to admit the truth


Ya, remember in my original post when I said: _*I had been given tapes & LP's as gifts... Goofy Greats, some Kid's Christmas thing...*_ ?? 

This cassette is lumped in there.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I love the village people if we are being all kinds of truthful. They had some serious hooks. 
40 odd years later, little kids still know YMCA. That is a win in my book.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> You sure about that??
> View attachment 408416



Although Rolling Stones "Decembers Children" was the first album I ever bought with my own money at the age of 13 it wasn't the first album I ever owned. 
My mother wanted to know a gift to get me for my 13th birthday. A couple months before that she had given me her old console stereo with a turntable as she bought a new one so I was excited to get records. So I told her to get me Joe Cocker "A Little Help From my Friends". I was sorely dissapointed when she presented me with a Sonny and Cher album, saying she couldn't find the Joe Cocker album. I really wanted to burn it but I was too excited to start using the turntable so I played it anyway. I actually did come to enjoy it, mainly for Cher's vocals. Thats got to edge out the village people for "Most Embarrassing".


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Although Rolling Stones "Decembers Children" was the first album I ever bought with my own money at the age of 13 it wasn't the first album I ever owned.
> My mother wanted to know a gift to get me for my 13th birthday. A couple months before that she had given me her old console stereo with a turntable as she bought a new one so I was excited to get records. So I told her to get me Joe Cocker "A Little Help From my Friends". I was sorely dissapointed when she presented me with a Sonny and Cher album, saying she couldn't find the Joe Cocker album. I really wanted to burn it but I was too excited to start using the turntable so I played it anyway. I actually did come to enjoy it, mainly for Cher's vocals. Thats got to edge out the village people for "Most Embarrassing".


It's not a contest.... but no. Village People are more embarrassing than Sonny & Cher! 

We should do a poll! Ha, ha!!


----------



## Tom T (May 3, 2016)

Haha!! I stand by my quote!


SWLABR said:


> You sure about that??
> View attachment 408416


----------

